# Move, please.



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

You ever find a rare photo of the locomotive you want to model, but in the photo people are standing in front of the locomotive, blocking the view? (The usual cast of characters)












Or just as frustrating, one person is blocking the view of that one detail that you need to complete your model? (Camera hog! What does it say on the cab behind you?)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That must be frustrating indeed!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Now that I think of it, yes! Often, only the builder photos show the train, but that was before all the modifications are made. Interesting observation.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Look on the bright side; it's perfect if you want to model period figures.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you and Scotty in cahoots? I recognised the loco, as it is just like EBT's #1, on Scot's 'picture test' thread. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 











Here's EBT's #1


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You could always use the new Photoshop program!













Before anybody goes bonkers







over this... NO!







This feature cannot be used to create the "actual" background behind a removed object, it just replaces the user selected part of the image with averaged pixels from other places in the image







. It is conceiveable that it would replace a person in front of a locomotive's wheels with an image that looked remarkably like the steam dome.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim, the solution is obvious. Do whatever you want, and glue a bunch of guys in coats and hats to the side of the loco! How do we know they weren't permanently attached?  

Later, 

K


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 30 Apr 2010 12:46 PM 
You could always use the new Photoshop program! 

Before anybody goes bonkers over this... NO! This feature cannot be used to create the "actual" background behind a removed object, 


And in fact, IMO it cannot even be used to do what the video claims. If this is not an April Fool's Day joke, I'll eat my engineer's license. I was dubious from the start, but the last example convinced me. The program not only filled in cloud patterns that weren't in any of the other parts of the sky -- it also added a bird flying by. Come on now.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FH&PB on 03 May 2010 10:05 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 30 Apr 2010 12:46 PM 
You could always use the new Photoshop program! 

Before anybody goes bonkers over this... NO! This feature cannot be used to create the "actual" background behind a removed object, 


And in fact, IMO it cannot even be used to do what the video claims. If this is not an April Fool's Day joke, I'll eat my engineer's license. I was dubious from the start, but the last example convinced me. The program not only filled in cloud patterns that weren't in any of the other parts of the sky -- it also added a bird flying by. Come on now. 

I was thinkin' the same thing so I searched for more videos about it and there are many on YouTube, as well as other web sites, both Adobe's and other non-adobe sponsored ones, that show similar videos and photos.

I think the "bird" you see, assuming you mean the dot in the upper left area, is actually the cursor.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey,,, I love those kinds of photos. Clear shots of the faces, full frontal view of the clothing... whats not to like


----------

